# ** Kneesworth Christmas Meal - TONIGHT!! **



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Promised I would orgainise a Christmas meet for the Kneesworth Crew so here it is...

For those who haven't been before, a bit of history - Kneesworth *was* the longest running regular meet in TT land (possibly still is). It got so big it had to move from the original pub in Kneesworth to The Cambridge Motel near Shepreth on the A10. You'll meet a great bunch of people - not now necessarily in TTs but we can usually guarantee some pretty nice metal in the car park (One had an R8, Mustang, AC Cobra, RS4, Evo to name a few!). Always good company, a great host, oh, and the food's not bad either!

We'll be pre-ordering as in previous years - makes it a bit easier all round. Please let me have your choices for Starter and Main course ASAP - thanks 

_*Audi TT Christmas Party 2008

Starters:
· Prawn Cocktail
· Cream of Vegetable Soup
· Pearls of Melon
· Farmhouse Pate

Main Course
· Local Roast Turkey
· Lamb d'Avignon (Served with a redcurrant and gravy sauce)
· Grilled Salmon
· Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)

Choice of Sweet

Coffee & Mints

Maincourse: £9.95 
Sirloin Steak 13.95

Two Course: £13.95

Three Course (including coffee): £18.00

PS. Dimos is feeling generous again - a complimentary glass of wine with the meal!*_

I'll be expecting everyone to be wearing something Christmassy - even if it's only a sprig of Holly. [smiley=santa.gif]

Time - from around 7 - 7:30 start

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, London Road (A10) Nr Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6QZ. Tel:01763 260414

NOTE: Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge - If you use the postcode on your satnav or look at the map it may take you into Shepreth, but the Motel is actually on the side of the A10 - about half way between Royston and Cambridge

Who's going to come and help us celebrate a good old Kneesworth Christmas?

NaughTTy..........................................Prawn Cocktail/Turkey
phodge.............................................Prawn Cocktail/Lamb
Mr phodge.........................................Paté/Turkey
amiTT..............................................Prawn Cocktail/Turkey
clived...............................................Prawn Cocktail/Lamb
Normstrm..........................................Prawn Cocktail/Turkey
Tina.................................................Paté/Lamb
scoTTy..............................................Prawn Cocktail/Lamb
SBJ..................................................Cream of Vegetable Soup/Turkey
OuTTlaw............................................Cream of Vegetable Soup/Turkey
Sophie..............................................Prawn Cocktail/Turkey
Nem.................................................Paté/Turkey
slineTT..............................................Paté/Lamb
Mrs slineTT.........................................Paté/Lamb
SimonQS............................................Cream of Vegetable Soup/Turkey
davyrest.............................................Paté/Salmon
jampott..............................................Paté/Lamb
Lisa...................................................Prawn Cocktail/Lamb

Fantastic number of people coming - really looking foward to this folks


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Me and Mr Me!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Me and Mr Me!!


  Shock 

I'm so surprised :lol:

On the list Penny


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Me Me Me! with a possible +1


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bit of a trek on a school night :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

amiTT said:


> Me Me Me! with a possible +1


Great News Amit - look forward to seeing you again


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Bit of a trek on a school night :wink:


More than 40 miutes from you Andy but you're more than welcome to come


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

In the diary


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived said:


> In the diary


Added - hope you can make it this time


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Please add me and Tina to the list please.

Many thanks for organising ;-)

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Please add me and Tina to the list please.
> 
> Many thanks for organising ;-)
> 
> Norman


Wouldn't be a proper Kneesworth Christmas without you Norman


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

amiTT said:


> Me Me Me! with a possible +1


Amz, is the +1 me? :wink:

If not, Paul put my name down!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

SimonQS said:


> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> > Me Me Me! with a possible +1
> ...


Lol - I'll wait and see what Amit's answer is!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can't promise, but will try...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> Can't promise, but will try...


You just make sure you do 

I'll stick you and Lisa in the tentative list for now...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Please add me to the list


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Please add me to the list


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Consider yourself added Paul :-D


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll be there 

Simon


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

SBJ said:


> I'll be there
> 
> Simon


Great news Simon - see you there


----------



## Nelson_R32 (Jul 2, 2004)

Put me down please


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nelson_R32 said:


> Put me down please


Welcome aboard Nelson


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Right - As I said in the first post, we need to pre-order our meals for this night, so please make your choice from the menu for Starter and Main Course and let me know as soon as possible please. Also note there is Sirloin steak available at extra cost .

_Starters:
· Prawn Cocktail
· Cream of Vegetable Soup
· Pearls of Melon
· Farmhouse Pate

Main Course
· Local Roast Turkey
· Lamb d'Avignon (Served with a redcurrant and gravy sauce)
· Grilled Salmon
· Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)

Choice of Sweet

Coffee & Mints

Maincourse: £9.95 
Sirloin Steak 13.95

Two Course: £13.95

Three Course (including coffee): £18.00 _


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Prawn Cocktail and Lamb please Paul


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived said:


> Prawn Cocktail and Lamb please Paul


Thanks Clive


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Starters:
· Prawn Cocktail

Main Course
· Lamb d'Avignon (Served with a redcurrant and gravy sauce)

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Starters:
> · Prawn Cocktail
> 
> Main Course
> ...


Thanks Paul - added to the front page


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Audi TT Christmas Party 2007


Am I too late for this? :wink:

phodge - prawns/lamb
Mr phodge - pate/turkey

See you tomorrow.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Audi TT Christmas Party 2007
> ...


 :lol: Did you see the time I posted it? :roll: (Just copied and pasted from Dimos' emailed doc ;-) )

Choices have been added to the front page


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Starters:
· Prawn Cocktail

Main Course
· Local Roast Turkey

No +1 for me, missus can't make it...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

amiTT said:


> Starters:
> · Prawn Cocktail
> 
> Main Course
> ...


Thanks Amit. choices added and +1 removed


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Paul

NormStrm
Starters:· Prawn Cocktail
Main Course · Local Roast Turkey

Tina
Starters:· Farmhouse Pate
Main Course · Lamb d'Avignon (Served with a redcurrant and gravy sauce)

Assume we can decide on "Choice of Sweet" on the night ;-)

Cheers

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> NormStrm
> Starters:· Prawn Cocktail
> ...


Cheers Norman - You have pm


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Paul, hope its not to late for another two for the Christmas meal. Sorry haven't replyed sooner but been busy and the rubbish computer has been playing up. If there is room can you put me down for the SOUP and the TURKEY and Soph will have the PRAWN and the TURKEY, can we decide on the sweet when we are there, thanks.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> Hi Paul, hope its not to late for another two for the Christmas meal. Sorry haven't replyed sooner but been busy and the rubbish computer has been playing up. If there is room can you put me down for the SOUP and the TURKEY and Soph will have the PRAWN and the TURKEY, can we decide on the sweet when we are there, thanks.


Excellent news Peter - we were about to send out a search party around all bakeries in Essex :lol:

Names and choices added to the list. Yep - sweets can be chosen on the night.

Look forward to seeing you both


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh, go on then 

Starters:
· Farmhouse Pate

Main Course
· Local Roast Turkey

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nem said:


> Oh, go on then
> 
> Starters:
> · Farmhouse Pate
> ...


Nice one Nick!

All added to the front page


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Paul we have finaly decided on Pate/Lamb and sweet X 2, form Mrs Sline and moua.........  

See you all there......


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Paul we have finaly decided on Pate/Lamb and sweet X 2, form Mrs Sline and moua.........
> 
> See you all there......


Excellent - glad you can make it


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Paul

Sorry for the delay! Been working away alot.

Soup and Turkey for me please.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

SimonQS said:


> Paul
> 
> Sorry for the delay! Been working away alot.
> 
> Soup and Turkey for me please.


No problem Simon - plenty of time 

See you there


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Numbers looking great folks - it's gonna be another big one 

Any more for any more?


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Pate and Salmon 
Anybody going to the meet from th Milton keynes Area


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

davyrest said:


> Pate and Salmon
> Anybody going to the meet from th Milton keynes Area


I'll believe it when I see you there David :wink: :lol:

Maybe we will get to meet before you sell the TT (if you're still considering it) 

Added to the list


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Paul,

Can you put us down for 1 Prawn, 1 Pate and 2 Lamb please?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> Paul,
> 
> Can you put us down for 1 Prawn, 1 Pate and 2 Lamb please?


 

Just the one prawn and a 2 whole lambs then :roll: :wink:

See you both next week then


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Paul,
> ...


Don't forget my pate!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I haven't done, I was being facetious! Already on the list (but admittedly the wrong way round - I'll amend that now
)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> I haven't done, I was being facetious! Already on the list (but admittedly the wrong way round - I'll amend that now
> )


Facetious! You..?? I can't believe that!! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't done, I was being facetious! Already on the list (but admittedly the wrong way round - I'll amend that now
> ...


Yeah - I even spelt it right first time :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Anyone know how to get in touch with Nelson_R32 (Was Nelsun Wilbury I believe)? Need his menu choices ASAP otherwise there may be no food for him on the night. I've sent pms but with no response:?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Anyone up for a cruise from Graveley at around 7pm?

For those that don't know it, it's here


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Anyone up for a cruise from Graveley at around 7pm?
> 
> For those that don't know it, it's here


Paul,

We'll meet you at Graveley. Same place as usual.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone up for a cruise from Graveley at around 7pm?
> ...


Cool


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll meet you there for a cruise up also.

I'm doing a grand tour again tomorrow. Meeting in milton keynes at 1pm, then down to family in Enfield and then back up to the meet. I'll have time to kill so meeting there for a cruise up sounds great.

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nem said:


> I'll meet you there for a cruise up also.
> 
> I'm doing a grand tour again tomorrow. Meeting in milton keynes at 1pm, then down to family in Enfield and then back up to the meet. I'll have time to kill so meeting there for a cruise up sounds great.
> 
> Nick


Great news Nick - you too can have the fun of listening to Tim's R8 through the Baldock tunnel 8)


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Well i would be up for a cruise from Graveley 
But where are you meeting there ??????
As im from scotland i dont have a clue about this Area and so i need to be led !!!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

davyrest said:


> Well i would be up for a cruise from Graveley
> But where are you meeting there ??????
> As im from scotland i dont have a clue about this Area and so i need to be led !!!!


Sorry Davy,

Should have said...

Graveley is basically one road from the A1M roundabout straight through the village - "High Street" on the map. There are a few parking spaces on the left outside the pub/houses so you need to park there (assuming you're coming from the roundabout at A1M junction 8 ). Hopefully phodge and I will be there early enough so you'll see us anyway. Call me if you have any problems (number on the pm I sent last night)


----------



## Nelson_R32 (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Really sorry but not going to be able to make this  I won't actually be able to leave work in time to get there at a sensible time  If you incur any cancellation charge on the food let me know and I'll settle up


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'll swing by Gravely on my way - I'll be coming straight from work, so if I make it in time I'll join you, and if not, I'll see you there - Paul, I'll call you if I'm almost there by 7!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nelson_R32 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Really sorry but not going to be able to make this  I won't actually be able to leave work in time to get there at a sensible time  If you incur any cancellation charge on the food let me know and I'll settle up


That's a shame Neil - was looking forward to meeting you and seeing that R32 of yours!

I doubt Dimos will charge us for the spare seat so I would't worry 

Next time eh?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived said:


> I'll swing by Gravely on my way - I'll be coming straight from work, so if I make it in time I'll join you, and if not, I'll see you there - Paul, I'll call you if I'm almost there by 7!


Great news Clive - a good little cruise then. See you *around* 7 :wink:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Guys,

still really want to make this, but am now fighting a stupid cold I managed to get last night! Have taken the day off work to fight it off, so hopefully I will be there tonight 

Amit


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

amiTT said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> still really want to make this, but am now fighting a stupid cold I managed to get last night! Have taken the day off work to fight it off, so hopefully I will be there tonight
> 
> Amit


Hope you can make it Amit - lots of Lemsip and fluids


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I have loaded up on everything, so should be good to go by this evening!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

amiTT said:


> I have loaded up on everything, so should be good to go by this evening!


Good man!

I won't be kissing you under the mistletoe though :wink: :lol:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

NaughTTy said:


> Good man!
> 
> I won't be kissing you under the mistletoe though :wink: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think I'll have the least BHP out of everyone.

I'll be in a 2.0TDI 

I _may_ be a little late as my m/bikes in for a service so I may not leave London on time.... but I will be there


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I think I'll have the least BHP out of everyone.
> 
> I'll be in a 2.0TDI
> 
> I _may_ be a little late as my m/bikes in for a service so I may not leave London on time.... but I will be there


That's OK Paul - if you're late it'll give you another reason to park on the other side of the carpark with your lowly oil burner :lol: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Not long to go now folks - drive carefully, it's cold out there 

See you all later...and don't forget to wear something Christmassy


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Just a quick check before we head off to meet SBJ at the BP garage before heading to "Kneesworth" -See you soon.

Norman

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
[smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm coming in amiTT's place 

I hope he's already paid! :lol:

See you real soon in Gravely I hope otherwise see you at dinner!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Really lovely evening - thanks Paul for organising and everyone else for making it so laid back and enjoyable


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Agree with Clive...

Thanks for arranging for us, Paul... good to see everyone there, including some new faces from far-flung places. 8)


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

can't believe i missed this 

Should have stayed at home yesterday afternoon rather than trying to be a hero and going out to get my new wheels put on 

Oh a good note, the car is looking awesome!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A great night, Paul. Thanks for doing all the organising! 

Sorry we had to shoot off early - feel like [email protected] today! :x


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you for organising Paul, it was a great night.

Penny nice to have a short cruise on the way back and apologies for having to put the foot down but Donna was falling asleep and her snoring would disturb my 20V roar...........


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

slineTT said:


> Thank you for organising Paul, it was a great night.
> 
> Penny nice to have a short cruise on the way back and apologies for having to put the foot down but Donna was falling asleep and her snoring would disturb my 20V roar...........


No worries, mate! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks all for coming last night - had a great time. Sorry I didn't get to talk to everybody (esp. David who finally got to come to a meet down here :wink:  )

Nice to have a good sized cruise up there for a change too - been a while since we've had so many cars from Graveley. Amazing to see that long line of Xenons in my rear view [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]

Clive - thanks for the fly by :wink: Literally L'dOL on my own in my car when you floored it past me :roll: :lol:

Hope you all have a fantastic Christmas and New Year and see you all at the next one


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Well done Paul, really enjoyed it, good to catch up with everyone to. Have a good Christmas all!


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Great meet Paul and a big THANKS for organising it, roll on the next meet in 2009  . Hope you all have a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Paul for a great evening , even getting the low down on iphone dynolicious
Great meal and the company was great, hope to meet up with you bucks nutter in future ( if i dont sell my car !!!!))
At least the roadster were present !!!!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Great to see an excellent turnout for the Kneesworth meet.

Great group of people and a good venue makes it a winner.

Thanks for arranging it Paul


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Yet again another excellent meet Paul 8)

Sorry I didn't get a chance to chat to everyone, but it was great to see such a good turnout - so thank you one and all 

Merry Christmas and a fabulous Year to everyone. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
[smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif]


----------

